# Enertocutaneous fistula



## bethb (Jul 12, 2017)

Looking for any advice, please.  Our patient was on the OR table for a laparoscopic sigmoid resection with coloproctostomy.  Our surgeon indicated that a laparoscopic "take-down" of an enterocutaneous fistula with oversewing of the small bowel was also done.  I am not sure "take-down" is the best way to describe the repair, anyways, I cannot find a laparoscopic CPT code for the fistula repair / oversewing of the small bowel.  

Is there a laparoscopic code(s) that can be used for fistula and oversewing?  Would open CPT codes be appropriate?  (I believe no, but I am getting a suggestion to use open CPTs for these procedures)

If no lap codes are available, and I would have to use unlisted CPT codes, do I need to use two for the fistula and oversewing, or is the oversewing part of fistula work?

Thank you in advance.


----------

